# Geoff, tell us what is going on with your Prego bitch



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am waiting. It is not GOOD to keep me waiting. LOL


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

There are 8 pups - 6 males and 2 females. I'll let Geoff fill you in on the rest if you want more info. I'm pretty sure he's doing ENS like crazy with them. ;-)


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Konnie Hein said:


> I'm pretty sure he's doing ENS like crazy with them. ;-)


Tryin' to raise Jeff's thresholds, not just the pups.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

LOL, Jeff :grin:

Well, at least he's fertile! Sasha looked like she swallowed a football, carrying all those pups.

Geoff told me that you guys talked. Geoff is one of my favorite people in the "world of dogs." I try not to keep him on the phone for hours, although I could. He's got his hands full now, and I told him to just wait until those little monsters are older.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

If thresholds get higher as you get older, you were probably quite the handful in your younger days.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

My thresholds have raised a bit.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Well as you heard my bitch ain't elPrego any more. If you'd check in from time to time on your ghey Facesplat account you could've seen and read the play by play!  

I'm here just lurking for the most part. Reading as much as I can on ENS!  Actually reading more on nutrition for lactating bitches and weaning schedules and answering pup enquiries. 

We originally had 10 but the 2 smallest lost the fight within 36 hours. She does only have 8 teats, we tried to keep our hands off them but since the litter was so big we tried to assist the smaller ones by rotating them. That was a mistake as that made it more personal for Chantal and I when nature took it's course. Sasha knew that these 2 were not 'right' and kept pushing them away and actually picked them up a few times and tried to drop them off elsewhere in the house. It was a bit heartbreaking never seeing it before. We tried to bottle feed them with the esbilac that Lynn Cheffins gave us. By the time the two weak ones were fading and Sasha was pushing them away it was already to late for them, I knew it. I keep thinking what would 'Turnipseed' do? It only means now that there is more food and care from the mom for the rest of the 8 left. But it was harder to to convince Chantal about that.  

The pups are all gaining weight now with 2 of them as of last night over a lb. The markings are pretty varied there is some that look like Juice but with that big ass melon head that Sasha has. Some fawn, some very dark. One of the girls is bigger than all but 2 of males. You can already see the spirit in them as they jockey for the teats and when they get picked up to be weighed. 

It's looking good for the majority to be placed in working and sport homes. So I am pretty pleased about that. 

So the next 7 weeks or so should be a alot more fun than a barrel of horny monkeys, cause I got sumthin' better .. mini landsharks! Wish me luck! 

Here is one that looks like Sasha in colouring..










One that looks like Juice in colouring .. but with that melon head. 










Momma and pups ..


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Good luck with keeping any & all apendiges safe in the future, Geoff. 

Good job Sasha!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Congratulations Geoff! Looks lke you're taking good care of them!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Geoff got any info or website for that whelping box fella. Also what model is yours in that pic.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Anne Jones said:


> Good luck with keeping any & all apendiges safe in the future, Geoff.
> 
> Good job Sasha!


That's why I have 6-8 year old boys and band aids! You can see our back yard in one of the pics through the window so that's were the boys will be running away from the pups with the chamois on a rope! They'll be the ones bleeding not me! LOL! 



Timothy Stacy said:


> Congratulations Geoff! Looks lke you're taking good care of them!


Thanks Tim being a Newb at it been averaging maybe 3 hours sleep a night especially after we lost the 2 small ones. It's pretty nerve wracking. :-({|=


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

WTF are you losing sleep for ?? You putting the pups on you to nurse or some shit ??

Facebook is for queers. I don't look at it.

How did that bottle feeding go ?? Did you get all emotional ?? It is interesting when you KNOW that people have been told shit and they go and do it anyway.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Harry Keely said:


> Geoff got any info or website for that whelping box fella. Also what model is yours in that pic.


Harry...the web address is visible in the photo I believe.....and if you google the name it comes right up too....


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Geoff got any info or website for that whelping box fella. Also what model is yours in that pic.



Harry it is a Dura-Whelp by breederbase. http://www.breederbase.com/WhelpingBox/Whelping.htm There has been about 10 litters through it over the years. Sasha was actually born in this exact one. This one is a 5'x4' it is a little big I find for a Malinois 4'x4' to me would be easier. The friend I borrowed it off used to breed GSDs so the 5'x4' is better for a sized dog like that. It was easy to assemble it's easy to clean she puked up some placenta in the middle of the first night .. that was some effin gross stuff 1/2 digested dog placenta was not fun, a little ripe smelling to say the least. Anyways it was easy to pick up with 2 dust pans and a quick mop and we were back in business .. still didn't stop me from gagging from the smell though! :-#


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Does that one come with a door and maybe about a foot higher ?? Wait till those little ****ers are roaming your house. LOL


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> WTF are you losing sleep for ?? You putting the pups on you to nurse or some shit ??
> 
> Facebook is for queers. I don't look at it.
> 
> How did that bottle feeding go ?? Did you get all emotional ?? It is interesting when you KNOW that people have been told shit and they go and do it anyway.


Jeff do you have a recommendation for a shaver for hair removal off my man boobs? It keeps getting the way. Since Tiger Woods is off the Gillette Fusion commercials I'm so confused. 

WDF .. Manly yes .. But I like Facebook too! 

Bottle feeding was a lesson in futility as we both know, but I couldn't tell that to my wife. <I'd still like to be able have some nookie in the future> :-$ She at least agreed that there was going to be no herculean effort running off to the 24/7 emergency vet. We stopped it short of culling them in the beginning as I wanted them to be all on the same page and let nature take its course .. naturally. Shit happens but now the other 8 have more teat and Momma time as a result. Classic example of the glass being 1/2 full or 1/2 empty. You can't dwell on it.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Does that one come with a door and maybe about a foot higher ?? Wait till those little ****ers are roaming your house. LOL


Yeah it has a slide in door .. and Lynn Cheffins lent me a puppy pen that fits the exact box dimensions. So I'm prepared for it ... I hope!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks fella, will have to check it out


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> Yeah it has a slide in door .. and Lynn Cheffins lent me a puppy pen that fits the exact box dimensions. So I'm prepared for it ... I hope!


Jeff this was the alteration I had to make to keep the F**kers in. Cheap and easy, No more escapees and no more surprises to step in when still half asleep LOL.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Just checked out that website, man real reasonable price, let me know how it makes out for your malis sir if you dont mind. Thanks once again.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Are you going to feed them raw from the get go? If yes, do you have all the info you need on that?

I only want one if their coat will be real shiny (that was for Jeff O)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Jeff this was the alteration I had to make to keep the F**kers in

Man, were guard towers optional ?? LOL


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Just checked out that website, man real reasonable price, let me know how it makes out for your malis sir if you dont mind. Thanks once again.


Nada problem so far Harry. Like I said this box has had 10+ working GSDs and Mali litters through it already. So for the price $299 that's 30 bucks a litter this thing has cost. My friend says she just takes it outside when it is done hoses it off, scrubs it with a stable broom and a bit of javex hoses it again and puts it away until next time. It all folds up for storage. 

My only caveat is this one is oversize being 5'x4' .. 4'x4' to me would be much better we had a couple of -25c nights here where there was frost on the inside walls, a 4'x4' there would be a lot less heat loss. That extra 1' sure might be ok with a Great Dane or Rottie but for a Dutch or Mali way overkill. The 4'x4' the walls are not as high though but if you already have a 3' or 4' high puppy pen it don't matter.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Are you going to feed them raw from the get go? If yes, do you have all the info you need on that?
> 
> I only want one if their coat will be real shiny (that was for Jeff O)


I've instructed Geoff to feed them roadkill, 'cause that's what their daddy eats.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: Jeff this was the alteration I had to make to keep the F**kers in
> 
> Man, were guard towers optional ?? LOL


Jeff LOL, dude had no choice those standard walls were great but they started climbing out. Need a fix guarantee and it was late so went to lowes and fixed it. Sometimes you do what you gotta do. It fixed the problem thats for sure LOL.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Are you going to feed them raw from the get go? If yes, do you have all the info you need on that?
> 
> I only want one if their coat will be real shiny (that was for Jeff O)


I was just going to use 10w30 motor oil on their coats. I heard it darkens 'em up and makes 'em real shiny and purdy.. :-\" It'll go perfect with the perfect food I've been getting at Walmart for $15 buck a bag it is 60% corn is that ok? 

Yeah Jenn RAW from the get go. I'm slamming the chicken and fish into Momma at a crazy rate now. 

She just wants it .. she is at least up 50% or more over her regular daily portion. I've taken to splitting it over 3 meals a day now. 

If you have more good links for weaning RAW fed pups throw 'em at me. I'm pretty well going to do this. http://www.mountaindogfood.com/RawHelp/rfhelp.htm#weaning Maybe add a bit of goats milk or esbilac to the ground chicken, green tripe and fish in a puppy saucer and that's it.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Geoff congrats on the litter.

Konnie I just was looking at Juice's blog. Wanted to say nice dog! He dabbles in FR and is a SAR dog. I thought I read you saying once that USAR doesn't like bite trained dogs?

Jennifer are you getting one from this litter. You said something about getting a Mal in a couple months?


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Jason,
Thanks for the compliments on my dog. In general, there usually isn't a conflict in training a dog for USAR and sport protection. It truly depends on the temperament of the dog and the abilities of the handler/trainer/decoy though. My FEMA and CT DEMHS teams (both disaster SAR teams) don't have restrictions on sport protection dogs. As has been discussed on this forum a couple of times in the past, there are some teams who won't allow it.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Yea Konnie I knew I read something posted about it before but I have read so many things so far they are all blending together where I read it.

Since threads as we all know all morph at one time or another.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Geoff Empey said:


> Yeah Jenn RAW from the get go. I'm slamming the chicken and fish into Momma at a crazy rate now.
> 
> She just wants it .. she is at least up 50% or more over her regular daily portion. I've taken to splitting it over 3 meals a day now.
> 
> If you have more good links for weaning RAW fed pups throw 'em at me. I'm pretty well going to do this. http://www.mountaindogfood.com/RawHelp/rfhelp.htm#weaning Maybe add a bit of goats milk or esbilac to the ground chicken, green tripe and fish in a puppy saucer and that's it.


I was just curious. I know a lot of Raw Toller breeders feed raw and wean the pups right to raw but don't really know anything about it myself, never having bred and all:razz: I was also just wondering if there was things that you need to supplement to a raw fed lactating bitch...or if you just up the amounts of food. Sounds like you have stuff under control


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jason Hammel said:


> Jennifer are you getting one from this litter. You said something about getting a Mal in a couple months?


That's the plan:grin::grin:


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice seems like a good duo to get a pup from. Congrats.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I was just curious. I know a lot of Raw Toller breeders feed raw and wean the pups right to raw but don't really know anything about it myself, never having bred and all:razz: I was also just wondering if there was things that you need to supplement to a raw fed lactating bitch...or if you just up the amounts of food. Sounds like you have stuff under control


As under control as chaos can be!  

Had a nice talk with the owner of Urban Wolf http://www.urbanwolf.cc/ and Lynn Cheffins has given me some pointers. It sounds even easier to wean pups on RAW than it is on kibble.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Happenings in the whelp box ..


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats, and keep the pics coming. 
Nice pigment and noggins.

(also I've kept an eye on your FB page)


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> Happenings in the whelp box ..


Nice looking pups there Geoff


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Chad Byerly said:


> Congrats, and keep the pics coming. Nice pigment and noggins.


Thanks Chad they are looking great. It's a real cross section of looks so far. 2-3 look like Juice, 2-3 look like Sasha and the others are in between. Funny you notice the heads. Sasha has a big melon like her Dad it looks like it was passed down to the majority of these pups as well. Here is a pic of her Dad Farley.. Check out the lid on him!! He has a crushing crushing grip our club decoys don't dare use their new trial sleeves on him as he renders them useless for trial use after one use. \\/


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Nice looking pups there Geoff


Thanks Harry, they gotta have something as I'm sure fugly! They make up for it!


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow hes nice!! and those pups are just beautiful very nice pigment on them!!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Got a little snippet of video for anyone who needs a 2 week old malinois puppy fix. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUsbag5ZMnc 

As well as red/white polka dot boy chilling out with his sister.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for the fix Geoff!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Al Curbow said:


> Thanks for the fix Geoff!


Another little fix for the light of heart for puppies .. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZBZu4Wcwxk


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Geoff Empey said:


> Another little fix for the light of heart for puppies ..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZBZu4Wcwxk


Shasha looks like she can't wait to be ring training again 

Hungry little buggers


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Ravenous little buggers not just hungry. They look like little bloodsuckers in this vid and it is like that pretty well all the time! I've upped her food again 1300g of chicken and 400-500g of fish now with the berries, veggies and oat mixture. They are all walking like drunken sailors now and everyones eyes are open. They are growing so fast.


----------

